
Business Idea that can fight Covid - eigenvalue
Take a look at this:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;kZz6Hfw" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;kZz6Hfw</a><p>If a proper kit like this can be designed that uses positive air pressure, can be installed in various makes&#x2F;models of cars, and priced at $99, this could sell hundreds of thousands of kits to all the Uber&#x2F;Lyft drivers out there. It would also go a long way in helping public health. This seems like a no brainer to fund this-- I&#x27;m thinking that a couple smart engineers could do this fairly quickly. It doesn&#x27;t have to last for years or anything-- just a couple months and it would pay for itself for the drivers (and Lyft&#x2F;Uber could reimburse for it potentially as a service to riders).
======
easytiger
The driver is way more likely to contact it from surface contact than
communicated droplets. Assuming some horrendous person isn't actively coughing
in his face, in which case they shouldn't be in the car

~~~
eigenvalue
But this is exactly what ends up happening. People who are sick want to go to
the doctor, the pharmacy, the hospital. What are they going to do if they
don't own their own car? Uber.

~~~
easytiger
Yes true. That's a real issue.

Bearing in practically all those tested will have had symptoms of the disease

------
wenc
I’ve wondered if a screen separating driver and passenger could work (like in
London black cabs).

Curious about positive air pressure though... in which direction? Seems like
it can only go two ways: toward driver space or toward passenger space.

~~~
eigenvalue
I was thinking the driver's side. This would be a product to protect the
driver, since they are the customer. But you could also do it for the
passenger theoretically, but this would require a bigger pump because of the
increased air volume and would increase the cost a lot.

------
eigenvalue
Clickable link:

[https://imgur.com/a/kZz6Hfw](https://imgur.com/a/kZz6Hfw)

